# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Майский Microsoft Security Bulletin

## Shu_b

*Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary for May 2007*

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS07-023 - MS07-029

*Office:* MS07-023 - MS07-025
*Exchange:* MS07-026
*Internet Explorer:* MS07-027
*CAPICOM, BizTalk:* MS07-028
*Windows:* MS07-029

_Примечание: Для загрузки патчей используйте ссылку на статью бюллетеня, из которой выбирайте ссылку на загрузку применительно к вашей ОС или компоненту._

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS07-023
*Vulnerabilities in Microsoft Excel Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (934233)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms07-023.mspx
*Несколько уязвимостей в Microsoft Excel*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/295611.php

*Rating: Critical*

Описание: 
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке BIFF записей. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного файла вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке значений шрифтов в файлах Excel. Злоумышленник может с помощью специально сформированного файла вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

3. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке записей filter. Злоумышленник может с помощью специально сформированного файла вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Office 2000 Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Excel 2000•	Microsoft Office XP Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Excel 2002•	Microsoft Office 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Excel 2003 
•	Microsoft Excel 2003 Viewer•	2007 Microsoft Office System
•	Microsoft Office Excel 2007 
•	Microsoft Office Compatibility Pack for Word, Excel, and PowerPoint 2007 File Formats•	Microsoft Office 2004 for Mac 

*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Works Suites:
•	Microsoft Works Suite 2004
•	Microsoft Works Suite 2005
•	Microsoft Works Suite 2006

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS07-024
*Vulnerabilities in Microsoft Word Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (934232)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms07-024.mspx

*Rating: Critical*

*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Office 2000 Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Word 2000•	Microsoft Office XP Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Word 2002•	Microsoft Office 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Word 2003 
•	Microsoft Word Viewer 2003•	Microsoft Office 2004 for Mac 
•	Microsoft Works Suites:
•	Microsoft Works Suite 2004 
•	Microsoft Works Suite 2005 
•	Microsoft Works Suite 2006
*Non-Affected Software:*
•	2007 Microsoft Office System
•	Microsoft Word 2007

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS07-025
*Vulnerability in Microsoft Office Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (934873)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms07-025.mspx
*Уязвимость при обработке объекта рисования в Microsoft Office*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/295609.php

*Rating: Critical*

*Описание:* 
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке объекта рисования в Microsoft Office. Удаленный пользователь с помощью специально сформированного документа выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Office 2000 Service Pack 3 
•	Microsoft Excel 2000
•	Microsoft FrontPage 2000
•	Microsoft Publisher 2000•	Microsoft Office XP Service Pack 3 
•	Microsoft Excel 2002
•	Microsoft FrontPage 2002
•	Microsoft Publisher 2002•	Microsoft Office 2003 Service Pack 2 
•	Microsoft Excel 2003
•	Microsoft FrontPage 2003
•	Microsoft Publisher 2003
•	Microsoft Excel 2003 Viewer•	2007 Microsoft Office System 
•	Microsoft Office Excel 2007
•	Microsoft Office Publisher 2007
•	Microsoft Office SharePoint Designer 2007
•	Microsoft Expression Web•	Microsoft Office 2004 for Mac 

*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Works Suites:
•	Microsoft Works Suite 2004
•	Microsoft Works Suite 2005
•	Microsoft Works Suite 2006•	Microsoft Office 2000 Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Access 2000
•	Microsoft Outlook 2000
•	Microsoft PowerPoint 2000
•	Microsoft Project 2000 Service Release 1
•	Microsoft Word 2000•	Microsoft Office XP Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Access 2002
•	Microsoft Outlook 2002
•	Microsoft PowerPoint 2002
•	Microsoft Project 2002 Service Pack 1
•	Microsoft Visio 2002
•	Microsoft Word 2002•	Microsoft Office 2003 Service Pack 2:
•	Microsoft Access 2003
•	Microsoft InfoPath 2003
•	Microsoft OneNote 2003
•	Microsoft Outlook 2003
•	Microsoft Project 2003
•	Microsoft PowerPoint 2003
•	Microsoft PowerPoint 2003 Viewer
•	Microsoft Visio 2003
•	Microsoft Word 2003
•	Microsoft Word 2003 Viewer•	2007 Microsoft Office System
•	Microsoft Office Access 2007
•	Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2007
•	Microsoft Office Project 2007
•	Microsoft Office Visio 2007
•	Microsoft Office Word 2007

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS07-026
*Vulnerabilities in Microsoft Exchange Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (931832)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms07-026.mspx
*Несколько уязвимостей в Microsoft Exchange*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/295613.php

*Rating: Critical*

*Описание:* 
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю произвести XSS нападение, вызвать отказ в обслуживании или выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за недостаточной обработки UTF символов в Outlook Web Access (OWA) при открытии вложенных скриптовых файлов. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного файла выполнить произвольный код сценария в браузере жертвы в контексте безопасности уязвимого сайта.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в Exchange Collaboration Data Objects (EXCDO) при обработке запросов к календарю. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного iCal файла вызвать отказ в обслуживании почтовой службы.

3. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при декодировании MIME писем. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного email сообщения, содержащего base64 кодированные данные, выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

4. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке IMAP запросов. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированной IMAP команды аварийно завершить работу службы.

*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Exchange 2000 Server Service Pack 3 with the Exchange 2000 Post-Service Pack 3 Update Rollup of August 2004 
•	Microsoft Exchange Server 2003 Service Pack 1 
•	Microsoft Exchange Server 2003 Service Pack 2 
•	Microsoft Exchange Server 2007

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS07-027
*Cumulative Security Update for Internet Explorer* (931768)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../MS07-027.mspx
*Множественные уязвимости в Microsoft Internet Explorer*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/295615.php

*Rating: Critical*

*Описание:* 
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при инициализации chtskdic.dll COM объекта, не предназначенного для инициализации в Internet Explorer. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в механизме доступа к неинициализированным или уже удаленным объектам. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированной Web страницы вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

3. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при вызове свойств методов. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированной Web страницы вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

4. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке HTML объектов. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированной Web страницы вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

5. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в компоненте media service (msauth.dll). Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированной Web страницы перезаписать произвольные файлы на системе.

*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition

*Tested Microsoft Windows Components:
Affected Components:*
•	Microsoft Internet Explorer 5.01 Service Pack 4 on Windows 2000 Service Pack 4 
•	Microsoft Internet Explorer 6 Service Pack 1 when installed on Windows 2000 Service Pack 4 
•	Microsoft Internet Explorer 6 for Windows XP Service Pack 2 
•	Microsoft Internet Explorer 6 for Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2 
•	Microsoft Internet Explorer 6 for Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2 
•	Microsoft Internet Explorer 6 for Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems 
•	Microsoft Internet Explorer 6 for Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 1 and Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2 
•	Windows Internet Explorer 7 for Windows XP Service Pack 2 
•	Windows Internet Explorer 7 for Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2 
•	Windows Internet Explorer 7 for Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2 
•	Windows Internet Explorer 7 for Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems 
•	Windows Internet Explorer 7 for Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 1 and Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2 
•	Windows Internet Explorer 7 in Windows Vista 
•	Windows Internet Explorer 7 in Windows Vista x64 Edition

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS07-028
*Vulnerability in CAPICOM Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (931906)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms07-028.mspx
*Уязвимость в CAPICOM CAPICOM.Certificates ActiveX компоненте*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/295607.php

*Rating: Critical*

*Описание:* 
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в CAPICOM.Certificates ActiveX компоненте (CAPICOM.dll) при обрабтке входных данных. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированной Web страницы выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

*Affected Software:*
•	CAPICOM 
•	Platform SDK Redistributable: CAPICOM 
•	BizTalk Server 2004 Service Pack 1 
•	BizTalk Server 2004 Service Pack 2 

*Non-Affected Software:*
•	BizTalk Server 2000
•	BizTalk Server 2002
•	BizTalk Server 2006

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS07-029
*Vulnerability in Windows DNS RPC Interface Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (935966)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms07-029.mspx

*Rating: Critical*

*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Server Service Pack 4 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2 

*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional Service Pack 4
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition

----------

